# Have you been to the APC Arcade yet?



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Has anyone been to the Arcade on this site yet? I know a lot of you are new to the forum so I thought I would point it out. If you go to the top menu and select APC features you can then select APC Arcade. There are a lot of "Old School" games like Pac Man, Space Invaders, and Asteroids in the arcade. 

I just thought some of you may be interested in checking it out. I had forgotten about it until just recently...


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

heh I haven't bothered to do more than look. I spend to much time playing some other games so don't feel an urgancy to add to that time playing here.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm still searching for the "Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas" Easter Egg!


----------

